# Salmon Smoking?



## seldomseensmith (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone want to help me compile some info on smoking salmon.  I have looked around the site and I could use some help.

Brine?  times and recipes?  how effective is it?

Comparison of results between cold and hot smoking?

Rubs?

General tips?

Anyone that would like to tackle part or all of this?  I would appreciate any help offered.  In the few weeks that I have been on SMF I have been so impressed with the sharing of info and been helped out with questions almost in real time during my semi panicky first smoke.  Anyway thanks for that.  

David


----------



## solar (Aug 11, 2008)

I just smoked some Salmon last Saturday and they came out great.  Two wild caught filets, I used a brine that's really more like a rub, not much salt, more brown sugar and white sugar and some pepper.  I brined them for 24 hours, but you can do less or none at all.  

I did a hot smoke at no more than 200° and it took about 2½ hours.

Check out my link here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=21378


----------



## seldomseensmith (Aug 11, 2008)

Did you make the brine rub or was it store bought?


----------



## 1chaos52 (Aug 11, 2008)

I did some about 2 weeks ago. I used a traditional 1 cup to 1 gallon water salt brine with a few other hers and spices mixed in. Brined 24 hours.

I then used a store bought rub that someone had gotten for me to try (I believe it was made by Weber) that was specifically for fish. 

I hot smoked 2 fillets that were almost 2 lbs each using a mixture of alder and hickory. The fillets I used were thick enough that I could use a thermometer and I smoked them to a little over 155. This took approximately 2.5 hours. 

Next time I plan to do a little less brining time as it did come out a bit salty, but I think the rub playes a part in this as well. It came out excellent and I everone who tried it thought it was great. It was actually much better after I refrigerated it than it was fresh.

If unable to do to temp using a thermometer, you can easily tell when it is done. It will flake apart fairly easily once done.


----------



## erain (Aug 11, 2008)

use that traditional brine like 1chaos mentioned, i would add a cup a brown sugar and some crushed garlic cloves. salmon loves brown sugar  and you will love salmon with brown sugar!!!! i even sprinkle a bit on just before goin in the smoker. makes it a lil sticky when done but cant be beat!!! good luck and let us see how they turned out!!!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 11, 2008)

What about cedar planks?  Would they work in this situation or does it need to be a more intense heat... and if they would work in a smoker, anyone have any tips?

We see good salmon deals at our supermarket, it's also one of those things I'd like to try...


----------



## solar (Aug 11, 2008)

I've only used cedar planks when grilling Salmon, if you're using a smoker then you shouldn't need to use the planks.

Here's the brine mixture I used: 

1/4 cup Kosher Salt
1/3 cup of sugar
1 cup of brown sugar
2 tablespoons of cracked pepper


----------



## hershsplace (Aug 11, 2008)

Solar,
How long did you leave the salmon in the brine?  Did you use a rub before smoking?  What Temp do you use and for how long?  I hate to be a bother but I have about a 4 lb. salmon that needs to be smoked.  I will appreciate all the info I can get.  Thanks for the help.

Hersh


----------



## solar (Aug 11, 2008)

Hersh, no bother at all, I also did 4 lbs. 

I rubbed on the brine on both the skin and flesh side and wrapped in plastic wrap, then placed it on a large cooking sheet (because you will get a small about of liquid leaking out), and and let it "brine" for about 24 hours in the refrigerator flipping it over half way. You can "brine" it for half the time if you want, the 24 hours just worked out for me because I had other things to do. Once out, I rinsed both filets off in cold water and patted dry with a paper towel and let sit on the counter for a hour or so to get "tacky". I didn't add anything to the fish afterwards, but you can add a Maple Syrup or Brown Sugar glaze if you want, they're both good.

To be honest, I didn't use much salt at all, it was more of a rub than a brine, Salmon can be salty all by itself.  I've never really see much reason to brine a oily fish like Salmon, as long as you cook it at a low heat, it's going to come out great.

I cooked it on the pan in the smoker @ 200° (never going over 200°) but you can smoke it at a lower temp if you want, for about 2½ hours, or until the thick parts are moist but flakey. I used the Jack Daniels wood barrel chips and it worked really well.

Happy Smoking!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 11, 2008)

the link below might have what you are looking for:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...TID=14539&PN=1


----------



## speedtoys (Aug 13, 2008)

Im doing two salmon steaks at home tonight.

Got up at 3a to brine them in a solution similar to this method:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20195

Cept I replaced 1/2 of the water with a cabernet, and used about 2c of brown sugar in the water instead of some honey.

Im smoking them now at 200 with apple wood (wife loves the apple smoke) and sprizing with a mix of 1/2 apple cider and 1/2 rum.


No Qview...yet..next cook I'll start doin that.


----------



## supervman (Aug 13, 2008)

My 2 cents is try one from Tasunka or Eraines Rum Salmon. 
You won't go wrong by either.


----------

